# Beware LifeMed of Mansfield, Texas!



## Medic2409 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok, I hope this doesn't get knocked off, but I feel a word of warning must be sent out.

I was working for Soldiers EMS in Mansfield, Texas.  They sold all of their operations in Tarrant County and brought in some investors to start a service doing TDCJ transfers.

After a few months of operating as Soldiers EMS for TDCJ they decided to change the name to Life Med EMS.  In order to do this they laid all of us off until they could get the new name going.

Unfortunately, they have refused to pay all of us our final paycheck from Soldiers.  Their claim is that the new company has nothing to do with the old company.  Funny thing, though, it's the same owners and people.

Beware of these people!  PM me if you would like and I'll gladly give anyone who asks the name of the owners.


----------



## jpmedic21 (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope they kept the sweet Soldiers paint job!


----------



## Fish (Oct 28, 2011)

jpmedic21 said:


> I hope they kept the sweet Soldiers paint job!



Whats it look like?


----------



## jpmedic21 (Oct 28, 2011)

I guess sarcasm is hard to relay in text. They are yellow and black with a cheesy flame job on thier 1980 vanbulances.


----------



## AlphaButch (Oct 28, 2011)

I'd be more worried about working at a service that didn't have a state license.

Soldiers surrendered their license. There is no Lifemed EMS (in any spelling variation) nor DBA Lifemed EMS licensed in the State of Texas.

Did you get the name right?

People should do some research into the companies they apply for employment to. Not only will it strengthen your job interview, you'll know if you fit into the company's culture.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 28, 2011)

I couldn't help but chuckle everytime I saw a Soldiers truck at an er bay just wondering how any of their management thought that paint job would inspire confidence in them or get business.


----------



## ParamedicLuvnNurse (Oct 28, 2011)

Alright, this thread brought me out of lurker mode. 

You're absolutely right about the color scheme. Management didn't care enough when they went with that hideous mess of colors on their ambulances. Actually they didn't care enough about anything, period. Heck, one person in management doesn't care enough to get a tutor so that he can finally pass his EMT-Paramedic national registry! :rofl:


----------



## Medic2409 (Oct 28, 2011)

We got word yesterday that they have just received their license.

I believe they plan on spelling it Life Med EMS.


----------



## AlphaButch (Oct 29, 2011)

Medic2409 said:


> We got word yesterday that they have just received their license.
> 
> I believe they plan on spelling it Life Med EMS.



BTW, researching EMS agencies, persons, directors, administrators, etc. in Texas is easy, along with finding a total history in regards to any rule violations. Unfortunately, how a company treats it's employees isn't covered under the rule violations.

Selling a company (or it's assets) to investors or another company is fine and dandy, not ensuring that your employees are compensated as agreed upon is worse than poor form. 

I too wish they would paint their trucks.


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 3, 2011)

I just want a square ambulance back :sad:...


----------



## Medic2409 (Nov 5, 2011)

Sprinter not fitting ya too well??


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 5, 2011)

Medic2409 said:


> Sprinter not fitting ya too well??



If they just would have put a bench in the back and moved the cot against the wall I would be perfectly happy to use one, but noooooooooo, they just had to have those silly fold down things. IFT, it isnt much of an issue, but we back up the 911 trucks in Balch Springs and Ferris, and 911 calls in them are a PITA. Plus from what I hear in the grapevine we are ordering new chevy boxes, but the back is going to be laid out just like the sprinter *facepalm*.


----------



## Medic2409 (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh yes, BUT...the helicopters they use are pretty cramped also.

"If a crew can manage a critical call in a helicopter then you should be able to manage a critical call in a Sprinter."  (notice the quote marks...)


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 14, 2011)

Actually I can't say I disagree with that...

The big limitation in most ambulances is a lack of forethought in where to place equipment.


----------



## Medic2409 (Nov 15, 2011)

Most of the time the heli crews are either taking patients where almost all interventions have already been done.  The rest of the time they will get in the back of the ambulance and do everything necessary before going to the bird.

That has at least been my experience, and working rural medicine I've seen a LOT of patients flown.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 15, 2011)

I did a fair number if interventions in flight, mainly because of condition change or non-paramedic agencies in our coverage area. This was in an aircraft smaller than what CF uses. It wasn't ideal, but it wasn't THAT much more difficult than in an ambulance, mainly because a lot more thought went into layout and we tended to be of smaller stature than a lot of ground crews.

Intubation was still a b!tch though.


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 16, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I did a fair number if interventions in flight, mainly because of condition change or non-paramedic agencies in our coverage area. This was in an aircraft smaller than what CF uses. It wasn't ideal, but it wasn't THAT much more difficult than in an ambulance, mainly because a lot more thought went into layout and we tended to be of smaller stature than a lot of ground crews.
> 
> Intubation was still a b!tch though.



Our Augustas are a little cramped, but the Bell's are nice. I know our crews complain about lack of space on the A109's but you don't hear them complaining about its top speed lol. I want childrens bird, you can land 4 of ours to one of theirs. I want to say it holds like 10 people or more.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 16, 2011)

The triple deuces are just not as SEXY as the Agustas though . Of course, anything is sexier than a 206...

S76, massive amount of room, massive operating cost as well though.


----------



## WTEngel (Nov 16, 2011)

At Children's we can't quite hold 10, but it is close. Our S-76 holds 7 with a normal configuration, 8 if we set up for double loading.

We typically fly dual pilot, nurse, RT, paramedic, patient, and physician as needed. We also try to transport a parent back with us on every mission if possible.

It is fairly roomy, but if you want more room for the same landing footprint (essentially, I think it may have a 2 foot wider rotor disc) then the AW 139 is the way to go. There is so much cabin space it is almost too big! You also have access to the tail compartment from inside the aircraft, which is an excellent feature. We flew in the AW 139 in Saudi and it was a dream (when it was flying of course, which was about half the time.)

Give me a Bell 412 any day and I am happy...


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 16, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> The triple deuces are just not as SEXY as the Agustas though . Of course, anything is sexier than a 206...
> 
> S76, massive amount of room, massive operating cost as well though.



Lol, Ill give them that, the A109's are a very sleek sexy looking bird, and fast too.



WTEngel said:


> At Children's we can't quite hold 10, but it is close. Our S-76 holds 7 with a normal configuration, 8 if we set up for double loading.
> 
> We typically fly dual pilot, nurse, RT, paramedic, patient, and physician as needed. We also try to transport a parent back with us on every mission if possible.
> 
> ...



I flew in the S76 when I was doing my childrens rotation for CF. It wasn't bad at all, I did like the fact it had extra room.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2011)

They let us play in the AS350 at school not too long ago when one of the AC was down for maintenance. Talk about cramped! Trying to drop a tube in a mannequin in that thing was a chore and a half and I'm not a big person. Now I see why our crews tend to hang out on the ground for a bit to get everything in order before they take off with a patient.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 16, 2011)

The A-Star sucks because the patient is at your feet. Small Bells, as cramped as they are, at least put the patient at your torso.

Friends flew for a program with a 145. That's no different than a type II.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2011)

Agreed. They suck for patient care but they are fun to fly in, very quick. 

They use them up here due to the density altitude in the summer. Well that's at least what they tell everyone. All the area HEMS either fly AS350s like Care Flight out of Reno or Mountain Life Flight out of Susanville or the BO105LS/C-30 CALSTAR 6 flies out of South Lake Tahoe. 

I haven't personally seen CALSTAR 6 fly since their engine upgrade but their old helo was always crab-walking when the Astars were flying arrow straight.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 17, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Agreed. They suck for patient care but they are fun to fly in, very quick.
> 
> They use them up here due to the density altitude in the summer. Well that's at least what they tell everyone. All the area HEMS either fly AS350s like Care Flight out of Reno or Mountain Life Flight out of Susanville or the BO105LS/C-30 CALSTAR 6 flies out of South Lake Tahoe.
> 
> I haven't personally seen CALSTAR 6 fly since their engine upgrade but their old helo was always crab-walking when the Astars were flying arrow straight.



I'm at a similar elevation as you, and I hear the same reasoning with the density altitude. I've been told by a local flight crew that the AStar has been so popular at elevation because it was the only aircraft really suited for work in the mountains for a long time. Some services are now switching over to the Bell 406 that is a fair bit larger than an AStar but can still maneuver at 14,000 feet.

I went heli-skiing in an AStar in Silverton a few years ago, it was cramped with 4 dudes and a guide, I can't imagine how cramped it is when configured for EMS.


----------



## cas85 (Dec 3, 2011)

I was "hired" by Life Med EMS back at the end of October.  I went through all the pre-hire norms(drug test, background check, TB test, ect).  I filled out all my W-4's and stuff like that.  I was told by the CEO(former Soldiers Op manager) that the station capt would be contacting me on the next monday to set up my start date.  They gave me the run around 3 or 4 times before i finally had enough.  I told them to call me when they are ready for me to work.  It now been a full month since that conversation.  Thank goodness i found another job at a much better EMS company.  

Guys, Soldiers was a joke... i should have known this place would be a joke too.  Don't get jerked around by these guys.  They are liars.  

Stay away!!!!


----------



## FltMedic62 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Soldiers EMS*

I know that Soldiers was inundated with stupidity and the IRS....and filed bankruptcy...and then there assets were bought out by the Investor....and he is an idiot and not the brightest totem pole....I know most of their dirt...and its really sad they they even existed!


----------



## FltMedic62 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Soldiers EMS*

Also...they just got busted by DSHS for running illegally as LifeMed...so I don't think they will be up and running at all....if they are I would beware...any former employees...don't buy into the crap that Richard or Carmine or anyone else has to say....they all lie...and Carmine is one shady individual...who tells you what you want to hear...they owe a lot of people money...bounced checks among other things....sick people who need to be committed....just curious...who was the medic someone was talking about that has not tested...I think I know...but was not sure if they were talking about the same person! BEWARE!


----------



## FltMedic62 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Soldiers EMS*

Hey cas85....just curious....which station capt were they talking about...I was one...but never was told...I was in Huntsville....we had TC and Sheppard as well....not sure if you saw the other post....they got busted for running as Lifemed EMS without a license


----------



## FltMedic62 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Soldiers EMS*

If anyone is an ex Soldiers EMS or LifeMed Employee and interested in a job in the Huntsville area...please contact me....will hook you up if your interested...stay safe!


----------



## FltMedic62 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Soldiers EMS*

One more thing...there paint and their trucks and equipment....SUCKED...old as dirt...their old *** fernos were scary...have not used a manual in so long...nor a LP10 in forever....uggg.....or paper reports....lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 13, 2011)

Did the edit button disappear?


----------



## FltMedic62 (Dec 13, 2011)

*lol*

sorry..it would not let me send any messages to anyone unless I made 5 posts....so I made 5 posts


----------



## cas85 (Dec 13, 2011)

I was told someone named John was going to contact me.  He actually called and did a phone interview with me.  then i never heard from him again.  Just some shady stuff. Im glad i didnt get too caught up in that.  I actually live north of dallas, so huntsville would be quite a drive.  lol.  Good luck in the future!


----------



## FltMedic62 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry you had to deal with him....he was not the brightest totem pole..he was at TC colony....well I assure you...if you had gotten me...there would have not been a problem..I was one of the few that worked and was not lazy....good luck with you as well!


----------



## Medic2409 (Dec 16, 2011)

LOL...I just got a recruiting e-mail from this same company....bwwahahahahahahahahahahahah!

As if I'd ever trust these people again!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## AlphaButch (Dec 30, 2011)

As an update, LifeMed is now currently licensed (they were not at the time of my prior post). Owned by a LLC, so whether it's the same folks or not would be for someone else to research (as I have no stake or interest past clarifying information from my prior post).


----------



## firetender (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm removing all posts about Soldiers as initiated by med 401...too close to disparagement of individuals. No more on this, Okay?

Thanks


----------



## medicquiturbtchn (Apr 19, 2012)

*Soldiers EMS / Life Med EMS*

Hi there,

      Evidently nobody here has any idea as to what happened to Soldiers EMS nor the truth. So stop the gossiping, it was a done deal and it happened. It's done and over with. If im not mistaken I belive every employee their was offered another job/transfer to guardian ems or life med ems! Nobody was left hanging to dry it's your own damn fault! Who cares about a paint job? yeah it's first impression but it's the crew that makes the call and many people and services liked it! When half your employee's want to dress like slobs and not follow guidlines i would say it's their problem! If you didnt like it then go somewhere else. No truck was pre 1998 wich was the only 1998 all the rest where 2002 and newer, but when nobody wants to take care of their rig, why would you give them anything better when they cant take pride and care of what they have or their job! IT'S A NON-EMERGENCY TRANSFER COMPANY! And if was so bad then how was thier 5 mutual aid contracts with local 911 services? "which ran multiple calls on those contracts." Life Med took over to keep jobs not take or replace them. The last paycheck deal was not Soldiers EMS fault that was another source.

                                                                    Have a good shift!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 19, 2012)

medicquiturbtchn said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Evidently nobody here has any idea as to what happened to Soldiers EMS nor the truth. So stop the gossiping, it was a done deal and it happened. It's done and over with. If im not mistaken I belive every employee their was offered another job/transfer to guardian ems or life med ems! Nobody was left hanging to dry it's your own damn fault! Who cares about a paint job? yeah it's first impression but it's the crew that makes the call and many people and services liked it! When half your employee's want to dress like slobs and not follow guidlines i would say it's their problem! If you didnt like it then go somewhere else. No truck was pre 1998 wich was the only 1998 all the rest where 2002 and newer, but when nobody wants to take care of their rig, why would you give them anything better when they cant take pride and care of what they have or their job! IT'S A NON-EMERGENCY TRANSFER COMPANY! And if was so bad then how was thier 5 mutual aid contracts with local 911 services? "which ran multiple calls on those contracts." Life Med took over to keep jobs not take or replace them. The last paycheck deal was not Soldiers EMS fault that was another source.
> 
> Have a good shift!



Actually, we all did until you decided to dig up a 4 month old post and bring it back to our attention.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Actually, we all did until you decided to dig up a 4 month old post and bring it back to our attention.



Exactly.


----------



## kindofafireguy (Apr 19, 2012)

medicquiturbtchn said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Evidently nobody here has any idea as to what happened to Soldiers EMS nor the truth. So stop the gossiping, it was a done deal and it happened. It's done and over with. If im not mistaken I belive every employee their was offered another job/transfer to guardian ems or life med ems! Nobody was left hanging to dry it's your own damn fault! Who cares about a paint job? yeah it's first impression but it's the crew that makes the call and many people and services liked it! When half your employee's want to dress like slobs and not follow guidlines i would say it's their problem! If you didnt like it then go somewhere else. No truck was pre 1998 wich was the only 1998 all the rest where 2002 and newer, but when nobody wants to take care of their rig, why would you give them anything better when they cant take pride and care of what they have or their job! IT'S A NON-EMERGENCY TRANSFER COMPANY! And if was so bad then how was thier 5 mutual aid contracts with local 911 services? "which ran multiple calls on those contracts." Life Med took over to keep jobs not take or replace them. The last paycheck deal was not Soldiers EMS fault that was another source.
> 
> Have a good shift!



Troll much?


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 20, 2012)

I guess the big question is "are these jokers still around?"


----------



## lmc8541 (Apr 21, 2012)

I actually just took a job offer from LifeMed for LDT's for the prison system. pay is decent but they don't with hold taxes nor offer benefits. i took it hoping to be in the beginnings of a start up. everyone seemed to be stand up people especially at my interview. will keep you updated.


----------



## Medic2409 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ummm....yeah....I know exactly what happened at Soldiers/LifeMed.  I was there, watched the whole thing, and have had a number of conversations with others who were also there.  

2 weeks pay, plus another 24 hours overtime, that I was promised by Soldiers/LifeMed management I would receive, I have still not been paid for. 

Sorry, but me and some other employees have the right to do a LOT of *****ing.  Thankfully I had some savings so my electricity didn't get cut off, nor did I have to borrow money from friends and family, but there are others who did, thanks to the one who owns LifeMed.

I started this thread as a warning...me and a fair number of employees were flat done wrong by the person who owns LifeMed.  The same one who bought out Soldiers and subsequently began doing the prison contracts.

Good luck getting paid!


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 22, 2012)

medicquiturbtchn said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Evidently nobody here has any idea as to what happened to Soldiers EMS nor the truth. So stop the gossiping, it was a done deal and it happened. It's done and over with. If im not mistaken I belive every employee their was offered another job/transfer to guardian ems or life med ems! Nobody was left hanging to dry it's your own damn fault! Who cares about a paint job? yeah it's first impression but it's the crew that makes the call and many people and services liked it! When half your employee's want to dress like slobs and not follow guidlines i would say it's their problem! If you didnt like it then go somewhere else. No truck was pre 1998 wich was the only 1998 all the rest where 2002 and newer, but when nobody wants to take care of their rig, why would you give them anything better when they cant take pride and care of what they have or their job! IT'S A NON-EMERGENCY TRANSFER COMPANY! And if was so bad then how was thier 5 mutual aid contracts with local 911 services? "which ran multiple calls on those contracts." Life Med took over to keep jobs not take or replace them. The last paycheck deal was not Soldiers EMS fault that was another source.
> 
> Have a good shift!



Are there any plans to reimburse employees who were not paid?


----------



## Medic2409 (Apr 22, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Are there any plans to reimburse employees who were not paid?



I've heard from one that got paid, it looks like the rest of us are going to have to take our chances with bankruptcy court.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, if that owner want to keep his company, he'll pay y'all.


----------



## skylar32 (May 8, 2013)

At some point...Did anybody realize, other than Alpha Butch, that the original owners of Soldier's EMS sold the company to the new owners;  every employee that worked for the original owners was offered a job at another company, whether it fit into the employees plan of action or not; the paint job was inspired by the "Soldier's for Jesus" motorcycle club;  the original owners would put as much into their employees as the employees were worth, and the only people that have a right to complain about the original owners and company are the ones that were there from the start.


----------



## MMiz (May 8, 2013)

This thread is a year old. /closed


----------

